# Post your pet pictures!



## Exterrestrial (Mar 5, 2012)

Any pet, dog, cat, horse, turtle, snake- Show em off! 

Here's some of mine:


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

my doggie :-D


----------



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

*My Farm!*

Leo (black cat) doing homework, Lily (grey cat), Sophie (my basset hound), and Maximus, my lizard.


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

My dog Coco.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

All of them are cute. <3

My cat Misa! Some of my person favorite photos of her form this year! I took a lot more









^Who wants to watch T.V mew?


----------



## Miss Vicky (Aug 24, 2012)

My cat (Tiny Tim)











My rats (Baby Ruth, Johnny Stew, Eddie Rebel, Dawg)






































My Oriental Firebelly Toads (Esmerelda, Peridot)


----------



## MakoMaui (Feb 4, 2013)

kitten_penang said:


> my doggie :-D


_I'm not good with dog types, but what kind of dog is this? It looks really cool, kinda' like a wolf._


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

They all are adorable

I have some pictures of my sisters cats but I'll post them in the morning.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's from youngest to oldest Francis, Vinnie and Salma. They are my sister's cats.


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Can we re-open the thread? =o

This my dog Boomer:


My cat Alanna and my ferret Cooper looking out the window:


My ferret Ren, AKA Little Bird Wren(my grandma's nickname for her because she's small and cute) making trouble and messing up my bed:


Cooper being a spazz. He slipped when he saw me watching him and spazzed thinking he was in trouble...he just got dried after a bath and thought I didn't want him to get wet again. lol


My cat Leo playing around with Ren, Leo passed away last February, but I like to think he's still around and a part of it all, he LOVED the ferrets, they'd often play and even sleep together(nobody was ever harmed or in danger of it...except pride on a few occasions like the time Leo jumped onto the table at a full run and Cooper attempted to do the same and...well, he can't jump that high so he obviously missed):


And lessee, a single of Alanna. In the Jester hat I got for Cooper on Halloween so he could greet the kids in style. :3 


And this is my other orange cat, Benni...who had a rough day and couldn't make it up to his bed. xD Well, it wasn't really a rough day, he just played too hard before bed. He's our resident little chub. :3


----------



## jimscott (Jan 24, 2014)

Her name was Starlight. she lived for 17 years.

My wife then looked in the ads for Maine **** and found this one, locally:








His name is Sammy.

My son was volunteering at an animal shelter and brought home this one, called Cache:


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

*GASP* What gorgeous cats you have, Jim! Wow!

This is my little rescue, Leo. Well, most of my animals were rescues. lol Leo was very special to me, he died last year from a bladder blockage the vets could not remove and prevent from happening again. =( I lost part of my soul when I made the choice to put him down, there's a big empty in me.


And my cat, Myrrh, who lived to be 19, she passed about three years ago.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

awwww apart from the fact they are all so sweet…sleeping
on the stairs because you're just plane tuckered out made my day. :-D


----------



## Duncan (Sep 27, 2014)

Meet Tank, my 2 months old well rounded French Bulldog puppy with a nice face and stunning body and at you can tell his color and conformation is perfect.


----------

